# Muốn đi du lịch Châu Âu cho biết thấy ai cũng khen Tugo hết vậy có bác nào đi ở Tugo rồi cho em xin ý kiến nha



## Ngọc Quyên (18 Tháng bảy 2018)

Dự đinh trước khi cu cậu nhà đi học lại thì gia đình em muốn đi du lịch châu âu, dạo vòng thấy báo rồi các góc diễn đàn khen dịch vụ bên tugo nhiều quá, không biết đây có bác nào sử dụng qua dịch vụ của tugo chưa ạ cho em ít ý kiến với ạ, với lại sẵn cho em hỏi luôn là tỷ lệ đậu visa đi châu âu bên đó cao không... gì chứ em sợ rớt nhất là visa ạ


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

cái hình này là khải hoàn môn ở Paris đúng ko mấy chị


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

gia đình e mới đi châu âu năm ngoái xong cũng hên là em book được tour ngon lành lắm, đi về vẫn còn muốn quay lại ) mà công nhận bên châu âu phong cách sống khác xa ở vn thật đi mà không muốn về luôn á chị


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

chị sướng quá, gđ em 2 vợ chồng làm quanh năm suốt tháng, muốn đi du lịch châu âu một lần cho biết mà vẫn mãi chỉ là hẹn ước thôi


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> cái hình này là khải hoàn môn ở Paris đúng ko mấy chị


đúng rồi đó em, nhìn mê mẩn luôn


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> gia đình e mới đi châu âu năm ngoái xong cũng hên là em book được tour ngon lành lắm, đi về vẫn còn muốn quay lại ) mà công nhận bên châu âu phong cách sống khác xa ở vn thật đi mà không muốn về luôn á chị


gia đình em đi mấy người vậy,  à đi tour nào vậy em ?


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> gia đình em đi mấy người vậy,  à đi tour nào vậy em ?


em đi tour châu âu bên tugo chị à, gia đình em đi 4 người, có cả mẹ e 64 tuổi rồi hộ chiếu chưa một dấu mộc luôn, mà vẫn đậu visa như thường à


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> chị sướng quá, gđ em 2 vợ chồng làm quanh năm suốt tháng, muốn đi du lịch châu âu một lần cho biết mà vẫn mãi chỉ là hẹn ước thôi


mình thấy bây h đi châu âu chi phí thấp mà bạn, mình mới đi hưởng tuần trang mật bên ấy về, chi phí mỗi người tầm 35-40tr thôi bạn ơi


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> mình thấy bây h đi châu âu chi phí thấp mà bạn, mình mới đi hưởng tuần trang mật bên ấy về, chi phí mỗi người tầm 35-40tr thôi bạn ơi



ủa có từng ấy thôi hả chị, vợ chồng chị đi có nhiều nước ko ? đi tự túc đúng ko chị


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

các mẹ châu á giờ kéo nhau qua châu âu hết rồi à, sướng quá đi


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> các mẹ châu á giờ kéo nhau qua châu âu hết rồi à, sướng quá đi


đi cho biết đó biết đây thôi e, qua tây cho biết hơn thua ta cái gì nè


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> đi cho biết đó biết đây thôi e, qua tây cho biết hơn thua ta cái gì nè


bên ấy mỹ phẩm là nhất rồi á, mua thật nhiều về xài nha chị


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (26 Tháng bảy 2018)

em mới đi tour bên hàn của tugo về nè chị, lần đầu đi tour nhưng cảm giác tuyệt vời lắm, hdv vui tính biết gắn kết mọi người với nhau


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Xin chào các chị, em đang tính xin visa đi châu Âu, không biết nên xin ở nước nào cho dễ. Với tình hình là visa em còn trắng vì em chưa đi nước ngoài. Em hiện làm việc trong cơ quan nhà nước. Khả năng xin visa chắc là khó. Không biết có anh chị hay bạn nào ở trường hợp như em mà xin được visa thì cho e chút kinh nghiệm được không?


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> Xin chào các chị, em đang tính xin visa đi châu Âu, không biết nên xin ở nước nào cho dễ. Với tình hình là visa em còn trắng vì em chưa đi nước ngoài. Em hiện làm việc trong cơ quan nhà nước. Khả năng xin visa chắc là khó. Không biết có anh chị hay bạn nào ở trường hợp như em mà xin được visa thì cho e chút kinh nghiệm được không?


Xin visa Pháp là dễ nhất đó chị, hộ chiếu trắng vẫn có khả năng xin được nha


----------



## Queeni Quách (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> Xin chào các chị, em đang tính xin visa đi châu Âu, không biết nên xin ở nước nào cho dễ. Với tình hình là visa em còn trắng vì em chưa đi nước ngoài. Em hiện làm việc trong cơ quan nhà nước. Khả năng xin visa chắc là khó. Không biết có anh chị hay bạn nào ở trường hợp như em mà xin được visa thì cho e chút kinh nghiệm được không?


xin vào pháp là dễ nhất rồi, hoặc chị có thể xin visa theo tour, chị mình cũng làm nhà nước,sổ trắng đợt vừa rồi đi tour châu âu bên tugo qua nhẹ nhàng luôn bạn ơi


----------



## Queeni Quách (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> đi cho biết đó biết đây thôi e, qua tây cho biết hơn thua ta cái gì nè


qua tây cho biết trai tây như thế nào, hihi


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> xin vào pháp là dễ nhất rồi, hoặc chị có thể xin visa theo tour, chị mình cũng làm nhà nước,sổ trắng đợt vừa rồi đi tour châu âu bên tugo qua nhẹ nhàng luôn bạn ơi


Thủ tục làm visa có lâu với rắc rồi ko chị, mà cty tugo này ở đâu vậy chị? Giờ em đăng ký thì cuối tháng 8 đi có đc ko nhỉ ? Em tính đi mùa thu, mùa này đẹp lắm, chỉ sợ làm visa ko kịp thôi.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> Thủ tục làm visa có lâu với rắc rồi ko chị, mà cty tugo này ở đâu vậy chị? Giờ em đăng ký thì cuối tháng 8 đi có đc ko nhỉ ? Em tính đi mùa thu, mùa này đẹp lắm, chỉ sợ làm visa ko kịp thôi.


Paris đẹp nhất khi tiết trời vào thu đó chị, hay là rome của ý cũng được nè

https://3.bp.************/-zeqDnNaG5Oo/Wdc0x0V9FpI/AAAAAAAAATg/BZfqT56r41Y2-k3Q-Z057F6lTeIzHfz1QCLcBGAs/s400/pari-phap-mixtourist.jpg

https://1.bp.************/-Wb2QPZ9W69w/Wdc2Lqt8GaI/AAAAAAAAAT0/Zn-9z4ljcgcBgc1bLLXAVxM8y93ksVeKgCLcBGAs/s400/rome-y-mixtourist.jpg

https://4.bp.************/-t4-YWfE3rY0/Wdc1yCvxxoI/AAAAAAAAATw/wpJDbsa4rqguDoyGnHU-HEXIb7jLl2baQCLcBGAs/s400/ngay-thu-nang-o-thanh-pho-roma-y-mixtourist.jpg


----------



## Queeni Quách (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> Thủ tục làm visa có lâu với rắc rồi ko chị, mà cty tugo này ở đâu vậy chị? Giờ em đăng ký thì cuối tháng 8 đi có đc ko nhỉ ? Em tính đi mùa thu, mùa này đẹp lắm, chỉ sợ làm visa ko kịp thôi.


cuối tháng 8 thì có hơi trễ thiệt, chị vô đây lấy hotline hỏi thử nha 
https://www.tugo.com.vn/


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (30 Tháng bảy 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> cuối tháng 8 thì có hơi trễ thiệt, chị vô đây lấy hotline hỏi thử nha
> https://www.tugo.com.vn/


em có call thì họ kêu tầm 2-3 tuần là có kết quả visa liền, chuẩn bị hành trang lên đường dần là vừa rồi ) cảm ơn chị nha, đi về e sẽ up hình review lại.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (1 Tháng tám 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> qua tây cho biết trai tây như thế nào, hihi


Gái tây cũng đẹp mê ly, trắng gì đâu luôn, em nhìn còn mê nữa là chứ nói gì mấy cánh đàn ông


----------



## Queeni Quách (1 Tháng tám 2018)

tuần vừa rồi bên pháp có hiện tượng mặt trăng máu, ko biết nhà mình có ai chụp được tấm nào kỷ niệm không nhỉ


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (1 Tháng tám 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> tuần vừa rồi bên pháp có hiện tượng mặt trăng máu, ko biết nhà mình có ai chụp được tấm nào kỷ niệm không nhỉ


lúc đó em lại đang ở Rostock


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (1 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> lúc đó em lại đang ở Rostock


mấy chị sướng nha, đi châu âu đúng dip luôn, bên châu âu nhìn rõ hơn nhiều, ở vn nhìn như trái cam vậy à


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (1 Tháng tám 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> em có call thì họ kêu tầm 2-3 tuần là có kết quả visa liền, chuẩn bị hành trang lên đường dần là vừa rồi ) cảm ơn chị nha, đi về e sẽ up hình review lại.


2 -3 tuần nhanh vậy chị, bữa tự làm visa nay em đang đợi dài cổ ra đây. huhu có ai đồng cảnh ngộ ko


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (1 Tháng tám 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> 2 -3 tuần nhanh vậy chị, bữa tự làm visa nay em đang đợi dài cổ ra đây. huhu có ai đồng cảnh ngộ ko


trách ai bây h, biết tự trách mình thôi  hihi


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (1 Tháng tám 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> bên ấy mỹ phẩm là nhất rồi á, mua thật nhiều về xài nha chị


mỹ phẩm với thời trang bên đó là nhất rồi nè . Trong đây có ai tháng này đi pháp không nhỉ, nghe nói thời tiết bên đó đang nóng lắm 40 độ lận ấy


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (1 Tháng tám 2018)

cảm ơn mấy mẹ, mấy chị tư vấn nhiệt tình nhé, em quyết định chọn tugo đồng hành với mình ở châu âu rồi


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (1 Tháng tám 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> cảm ơn mấy mẹ, mấy chị tư vấn nhiệt tình nhé, em quyết định chọn tugo đồng hành với mình ở châu âu rồi


nhớ là mùa này qua châu âu phải chuẩn bị ví thật dày nhé, tháng này đang là đỉnh điểm của mùa du lịch mà ooo


----------

